
Ask HN: What scientific breakthroughs are you most excited for in 2013? - irollboozers
Hi HN!<p>I am just wondering what areas of research we can expect to make large strides in 2013? What are some exciting opportunities? Are there any really exciting scientists and researchers to watch out for?
======
morjanoff
Some of the hi tech food science investments made by Khosla Ventures could be
interesting. Especially into sweets and also non-meat.

By changing the way we produce food we become much more self reliant rather
than using up natural resources that are destructive.

------
InclinedPlane
The evidence for neutralinos as the primary contribution to dark matter is
stacking up, this may solidify in 2013 which would be quite exciting.

And we should get a big batch of new planet detections from Kepler, which
should include a fair number of planets in more Earth-like orbits.

------
bjourne
The Higgs Boson story will be very interesting to follow. What new physics can
it generate and will string theory be able to adapt to it? Then we have
Shinichi Mochizuki's claimed proof of the ABC conjecture that mathematicians
will try to verify.

------
S4M
Not exactly a scientific breakthrough, but I am really interested in the
progress of Curiosity in Mars.

